# Rally/Meet attendance shown under Avatars



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have added in the number of events (Meets or Rallies) that each member has attended below their avatars in posts

This count is also linked to a new page which shows the top 100 attendees to meets / rallies HERE

Hope you enjoy this nice little addon to show the members who like meet up in Real Life


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi nuke... thanks for putting me to shame  No rallies to my name (yet) !


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

What a great idea. I noticed that by clicking on the number you are then linked to a list. How difficult would it be to then link the meet or rally on the list to the relavant album in the photo section?

Anyway well done


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

And the winner is....

ARTONA!! with 29 attendances... man that family likes to socialise! :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Everyones a winner if they attend an MHF rally or meet     


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Expressions of interest in a meet is not attendance, but never mind 

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meets*



Snelly said:


> And the winner is....
> 
> ARTONA!! with 29 attendances... man that family likes to socialise! :lol:


Stew - how do you find time? I am doing something wrong somewhere!

Russell


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hello

Nice one but I see I have attended 4 & other half only 3 !!! 

As we have always gone together something aint adding up.


Motorhomer2


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

motorhomer2 said:


> hello
> 
> Nice one but I see I have attended 4 & other half only 3 !!!
> 
> ...


This isn't done manually (as if you didn't guess  ) so it will depend on how you and your other half booked. Do you go in separate vans? Book seperately or together.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

But Dave it isn't correct, remember I did the first rally, and all that went down the drain when we lost the site..... so I'm not on the list ;-( even though I have been to one...missed a couple of others...and now without a motorhome can't come. Even missed the Global Rally this year....

Carol

Added when this was actually posted - it says I attended two.... now I haven't, yes put my names down, but didn't attend, and again that first one will have been lost anyway.... Think there needs to be something sorted, and not sure personally that I think it useful....at least to me - maybe others do. Rally's/Meets are not everyone's cup of tea, some need one every week and others will never attend. Does it make us different....

Carol


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Oo-er  Nil points...looks like we might be prime candidates for relegation 8O 8O


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Dave


By my reckoning I have been to 7 rallies

York x 3
Peterborough x 1
Beverley x 2
Moffatt x 1

Regards Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Chris, I think there's some work to be done on the true figures ;-)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We are intrigued to say the least.

Jock.

*Edit*

Not so intrigued now, having seen the list, as we have absolutely no chance of going to Southport, and have had to cancel a whole host of dates outside of MHF events.    Might not even see the MH again this side of Christmas!!!

Jock.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Chris, I think there's some work to be done on the true figures ;-)


Certainly looks that way to me Ian. :roll:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

No only got one motorhome at any one time always travel to & from together. OH says we been to at least 7.

Moterhomer2


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Oo-er Nil points...looks like we might be prime candidates for relegation
Prophetic words.

I don't like this idea, it smacks of discrimination. I use my Motorhome for MY recreation and really don't socialise,apart with my own friends. 
I mainly us it to support other activities especially my Scouting work and family history and archaeology.
I run the Wirral Motohome Club and our strength is we are not based on a rallying programme.
Whilst it may appeal to some people I feel that by inclusion of this information a number of loyal members,like myself,will feel marginalised.
Cliques are developing,as happens with any organization. Does it mean that ultimately there will be an MHF site with different facilities access and membership fees for the rallier and those who dont?
I need to be reassured that this will not happen.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

If I haven't got a MH & only turn up for the day ... can I have .25 of a point? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> Oo-er Nil points...looks like we might be prime candidates for relegation
> Prophetic words.
> 
> I don't like this idea, it smacks of discrimination. I use my Motorhome for MY recreation and really don't socialise,apart with my own friends.
> ...


Well I don't know what is is Nukes mind but I'm willing to let it be seen if I attend rallies/meets or not. It doesn't seem to be much added value though and if it makes people feel marginalised then I won't mind if its taken away again. I would say that putting what sort of motorhome you have is likely to marginalise you more, especially if as I am you are in a small group (1).


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

What is the point of providing this information?

It reminds me of when as tuggers we used to rally with the Lunar Owners Club and the Caravan Club. The provision of plaques was seen as vital and members were feted when thwey reached certain milestones in the number of plaques they had collected.

Anybody want a box of plaques?
We've a boxful somewhere which never saw the light of day after they were given to us.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This bothers me not at all, but would it ease the concerns that others obviously feel if Nuke made it an option on the user profiles to reveal or not reveal, just like the genuine email addresses?

If it is seen as a helpful feature :?: (not sure if it is or not, judging from the earlier posts) those keen on rallies could then reveal, and could quickly identify others with similar interests. Non-rallyers could conceal and forget about the whole issue, but that need not indicate that they are antisocial in any way.  

We are not the rallying type at all, but at the same time one of the aspects of camping that we value most highly is the pleasure in meeting fellow campers for a good old natter.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I think it is quite a good feature.  

Maybe it could be 'turned off' in our profile for those who don't want it displayed.

Good to know Nuke is always looking for ways to improve the sight :wink:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Personally, I think the information such as how many posts a person has made, how many times they have been thanked or how many events have been attended is irrelevant. The forums and rallies/meets are intended to bring together a community of people with a common interest in motorhoming - and this it does well.

At best, amassing Brownie points may give an individual personal satisfaction, at worst they can be devisive.


----------

